# Hooking up Front panel



## prototype5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

Part #: 6912CP-10-ORG 10-Bay ATX Mid Tower Computer Case w/300W 20+4-pin PSU & Red/Blue LEDs (Black/Orange) EM945G-P4-3000-R -- RadiSys EM945G Intel 945G Socket 775 mATX Motherboard this is the case and motherboard i am tring to hook my front panel up but i am having no such luck if you could help i would be thinkful justin henderson


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have the motherboard manual? The pin layouts are covered in the manual. Most motherboards also have the pins labeled.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The manuals are also on the manufacturers website.

http://www.radisys.com/Support/Support-Downloads.html?prod=1379


----------



## prototype5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

yes i have the manuals but the hook ups are wrong on the case it self so i want to know the right hook ups and were to get them


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

The only thing I can suggest is trace the wires to the front panel. 

I had to do that to a few cases in the past


----------



## prototype5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

i cant even find a good diagram to tell me what goes were


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

the colored wire is usually positive, and the white is negative. Just to be clear it is the front panel wires?


----------



## prototype5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

yes the front panel it has 2 usb ports and audio hook ups then i also have a few leds to hook up but the diagram that they give you an there website is impossible i put togather another computer just a few days ago but it had an intel motherboard and was no problem


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

The usb should be pretty straight forward...Hook in the usb headers. 
http://www.radisys.com/files/support_downloads/Endura EM945G Product Manual April 2006.pdf

On page 3 on the MB manual. the front panel usb get plugged into headers 36,37,38,39

The front panel lights,power button,reset button,power leds,etc get plugged into slot 41

And front panel audio i believe goes into slot 29


----------



## prototype5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

ok but the usb plug wont fit it is the right place but the plug i have has 9 holes were is the one i need has 4 holes were do i find neww front panels ro fit my motherboard are just the wires


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

can you take pics of your connectors and post them?


----------



## prototype5678 (Nov 18, 2010)

yes just as soon as i can possibly this weekend and thanks for all your help you have been quick to respond and i like that


----------

